# ? compressing fog



## mr. grim (Jan 4, 2011)

sorry i can't try this my self I'm overseas could someone please try an experiment for me.
if you compress fog from a fogger will come out of the compressor as fog or will it return to fog juice in the compressor.
if you do try this i would like to know the results.
thank you if you try.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm all for a good experiment, thought the thought of gunking my compressor up with glycol is not terribly appealing...sorry.

In a bit of speculation:

Ethylene glycol is notoriously bad for engine bearings, I suspect propylene glycol might be similar - so you would not want to do this for very long, if at all in an oiled compressor. Plus, your fog would have bits of compressor oil which is not good to breathe.

You might do slightly better in an oilless / teflon ringed compressor, though it's still going to get gunked up with fluid eventually.

Fog generally falls out of the air by condensing on cool surfaces. I suspect the compressor would make this happen even faster. I don't terribly notice humidity condensing out of the air and dripping off everything, though after a run of the compressor for a while, there is a notable amount of water in the trap. So it would seem the act of compressing the air helps humidity fall out of the air, I suspect it would do the same with fog.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

The only way I could see someone wanting to do this would be to provide a quik burst if fog. You really would be better off creating a chamber for fog to enter with a air gum in on end. This idea would work to simulate pressurized steam leaks I'm a.boiler room scene. Fill all of.the plumbing with fog. Leaving smaller.holes for.fog.to escape. Adding a.blast of air to pressurized the lines would then make for the pressurized steam look. You would want to be able to valve off.the fogger input into a system like this to keep from damaging the fogger.

Above is an idea to get a similar effect of what I think you are looking for. Otherwise, I do not recommend trying to use a compressor like.that.


----------



## mr. grim (Jan 4, 2011)

thank you for your suggestions i will take them under consideration.


----------

